# IUI anybody had out there had good results



## coral (Feb 2, 2006)

has anybody had out there had good results with iui as at the moment i have had no luck 1st one i miscarried


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Coral

sorry to hear about your loss. I can't help with your question, but just wanted to send you  .

Polly


----------



## SueH (Oct 5, 2004)

Coral,

I had 3 goes at IUI and got lucky on my third attempt.  My first 2 goes were pretty straightforward and not at all painful.  They resulted in BFNs.  My 3rd attempt was painful and I bled for several days after and this rsulted in my BFP.  I am now 14 weeks pg and feeling like everything is gonna be   .  I don't know if the pain and bleeding had anything to do with my BFP but I like to think that doc got   right up where it needed to be   .  
My gynae told me that he thinks you should give IUI 6 goes before moving on.
Good luck and try to stay positive  
Sue


----------



## Dancer p (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Coral,

My first iui ended up with a bfn but my 2nd gave me a bfp and i am now 17 wks pg, it can work and i feel blessed that it worked 2nd time for me. There are some girls whose 1st attempt worked and others that it was their last go.

Stay positive hun, good luck and     

lover dancer


----------



## JR68 (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi 

I to had 1st IUI (with donor sperm) but had to terminate due to chromosome problem.  I've now had 3 unmedicated -ve's so I'm definitely not having any luck.  Can you guys that have the +ve's tell me - - are you having medicated and if so what drugs?  I have to move onto medicated IUI's now and unsure where to go - Clomid or injectables.

Thanks

JR68


----------



## Rebecca1416 (Aug 2, 2003)

Hi,

I am one of the ones for whom IUI has worked.  I have three cycles, and got pg on two of them.  Having said that, I was younger then....

Becky


----------



## sarahjoy (Nov 21, 2004)

Hi,
I had three IUI cycles, the last two were BFPs (one m/c).  Went straight to medicated cycles due to my age, couldn't use clomid as it thinned my womb lining.  
Try to stay positive,
Sarah


----------



## sandi24 (Feb 1, 2006)

HI GIRLS,

CAN ANY OF YOU TELL ME ANY SPECIFIC THINGS YOU DID BEFORE AND AFTER YOUR IUI. I'VE HAD 3 BFN AND CURRENTLY ON MY 4TH 2WW

THANX


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi 
It worked for us second time around. First was natural cycle second with Menopur and am now 21 weeks preg! The only thing I did different second time other than drugs was to change my whole way of thinking and became  very poitive about the whole thing. Good luck and   to all


----------



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

I had IUI with donor sperm as well last month. Didn't work this time, so going for it again next week. I hope it works this time.


----------

